# Pam residue on Pyrex and other baking dishes



## KarenLK (Dec 26, 2009)

So, even after a run through the dishwasher, the part where the food never touched is still gummy [that's the best word I can think of at the moment] and dark. 

Is there a way to take it off the baking ware??


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2009)

Soak over night in a bleach and water solution.  I quit using Pam because of this build up and I use a pure vegetable oil spray instead.  Pam contains canola oil with alcohol and lecithin and I believe it's the lecithin that builds up on pans.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks. I won't buy it anymore.


----------



## KevJan (Dec 26, 2009)

Steel wool works great!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2009)

Easy-off oven cleaner spray will take off that sort of gunk, too.  

Dave


----------



## Moosie (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with Easy Off, plus it works in about 10-15 minutes. Best if you can use it before it goes in the dishwasher as the heat sometimes makes it a bit harder to come off.  also, some elbow grease and the use of one  those green pot scubbers.


----------



## applegirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Easy-off is what I've always used.  I hate that build up too but didn't know it was Pam Spray that was doing it.  I learn something new all the time on TUG!

Janna


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Soak over night in a bleach and water solution.  I quit using Pam because of this build up and I use a pure vegetable oil spray instead.  Pam contains canola oil with alcohol and lecithin and I believe it's the lecithin that builds up on pans.



I didn't realize that the stuff I wasn't able to clean off was because of Pam, but it sure makes sense.  Lecithin is used as an emulsifier and is so many things we eat (unless you eat organic).  If it does that to our pans, what is it doing to our guts??

 IMO I wouldn't be quick to soak anything in bleach that was going to be used to cook or eat food out of, no matter how many times you rinse it out.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 27, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> IMO I wouldn't be quick to soak anything in bleach that was going to be used to cook or eat food out of, no matter how many times you rinse it out.


  Really... why is that?  I've never heard of this.  I teach girl scout camping and we are taught how to wash our dishes and to use a bleach solution to prevent what is called "camper's virus".   Also, my friend owns a Cold Stone Ice Cream and they are required to wash everything with a bleach solution.  They have these little strips that tells them if they used enough bleach in the water.  He said that it is all required by health code laws so, my guess is that all restaurants use bleach to wash their dishes.  Also, when my kids were younger the daycare my youngest went to use to bleach the baby bottles all the time.  They told me it was required.  I'm curious as to what you read that said that bleach isn't safe?


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Really... why is that?  I've never heard of this.  I teach girl scout camping and we are taught how to wash our dishes and to use a bleach solution to prevent what is called "camper's virus".   Also, my friend owns a Cold Stone Ice Cream and they are required to wash everything with a bleach solution.  They have these little strips that tells them if they used enough bleach in the water.  He said that it is all required by health code laws so, my guess is that all restaurants use bleach to wash their dishes.  Also, when my kids were younger the daycare my youngest went to use to bleach the baby bottles all the time.  They told me it was required.  I'm curious as to what you read that said that bleach isn't safe?



I simply said, "IMO I wouldn't be quick to soak anything in bleach that was going to be used to cook or eat food out of, no matter how many times you rinse it out."

If you want to use bleach, go ahead.  I just isn't something I would do.  It is not a product meant to ingest.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 27, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I simply said, "IMO I wouldn't be quick to soak anything in bleach that was going to be used to cook or eat food out of, no matter how many times you rinse it out."
> 
> If you want to use bleach, go ahead.  I just isn't something I would do.  It is not a product meant to ingest.


  Okay... now I understand.  I use to have a fear of bleach.  I think it was the smell so, I thought it wasn't safe.  My thoughts have changed on that.  If you eat out trust me, most restaurant establishments use bleach and if they don't I wouldn't eat there.  Bleach is actually non-toxic and kills most germs.   We use it camping because when you are washing dishes camping there is no way you could get the water hot enough to kill germs.  The same applies for the dishwasher it never really gets hot enough to kill germs.  I wish we had one of those dishwashers that restaurants use that steams at a very high temperature.  Also, normal bleach to water ratio is very low.  I think when some people use bleach they over use the recommended amount.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay... now I understand.  I use to have a fear of bleach.  I think it was the smell so, I thought it wasn't safe.  My thoughts have changed on that.  If you eat out trust me, most restaurant establishments use bleach and if they don't I wouldn't eat there.  Bleach is actually non-toxic and kills most germs.   We use it camping because when you are washing dishes camping there is no way you could get the water hot enough to kill germs.  The same applies for the dishwasher it never really gets hot enough to kill germs.  I wish we had one of those dishwashers that restaurants use that steams at a very high temperature.  Also, normal bleach to water ratio is very low.  I think when some people use bleach they over use the recommended amount.



I did just go on Clorox's website, and the recommended one tbsp per gallon of water.  I would bet most people overuse that.  I am rather anti-chemical (it drives my husband nuts), but I do have a home dishwasher that gets water hot enough to kill germs.  My washing machine does same.  I use the all natural detergents like you get at Whole Foods.  

I guess 1 tbsp per gallon would be safe.   I'm just funny that way.  I have soaked  our toothbrushes in peroxide water before, I then rinse them thoroughly after they soak.  Once I accidently picked up the plastic cup I had soaked them in, thinking it was my cup of water I had brought to the bathroom.  I took a swallow, then immediately realized my error.  I thought, "oh my god, what do I do?"  It didn't take more than 30 seconds to figure out the answer.  My body "spontaneously ejected" the peroxide!


----------



## Kal (Dec 27, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> So, even after a run through the dishwasher, the part where the food never touched is still gummy [that's the best word I can think of at the moment] and dark.
> 
> Is there a way to take it off the baking ware??


 
Just think, you'll have the slickest digestive track forever!


----------



## Kal (Dec 27, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ...IMO I wouldn't be quick to soak anything in bleach that was going to be used to cook or eat food out of, no matter how many times you rinse it out.


 
You might want to look at the relationship between chlorine bleach and the formation of dioxin (Agent Orange).


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

Kal said:


> You might want to look at the relationship between chlorine bleach and the formation of dioxin (Agent Orange).



Kal, why do I need to look at this?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I guess 1 tbsp per gallon would be safe.   I'm just funny that way.  I have soaked  our toothbrushes in peroxide water before, I then rinse them thoroughly after they soak.  Once I accidently picked up the plastic cup I had soaked them in, thinking it was my cup of water I had brought to the bathroom.  I took a swallow, then immediately realized my error.  I thought, "oh my god, what do I do?"  It didn't take more than 30 seconds to figure out the answer.  My body "spontaneously ejected" the peroxide!



Laura, Hydrogen Peroxide is just H2O2. Water is H2O. One more oxygen atom per molecule isn't a big deal. The 'peroxide' you buy at the drugstore is 3-6% peroxide and 94-97% distilled water. Your mind may have 'ejected' it, but a mouthful wouldn't hurt you. 

Anyway this thread it about cleaning Pam residue, not peroxide.

Thanks to those who had constructive pointers. I will try oven cleaner. We have made the mistake of spraying Pam on silicone bakewear. What a PITA to remove. I just use the rubbery stuff, peel off the baked goods and hope no one sees the stained silicone 'pans'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Laura, Hydrogen Peroxide is just H2O2. Water is H2O. One more oxygen atom per molecule isn't a big deal. The 'peroxide' you buy at the drugstore is 3-6% peroxide and 94-97% distilled water. Your mind may have 'ejected' it, but a mouthful wouldn't hurt you.
> 
> Anyway this thread it about cleaning Pam residue, not peroxide.
> 
> ...



Jim, whatever I swallowed came up on it's own.  My "mind" had nothing to do with it.   And the mention was in reference to the discussion of ingesting chemicals, so it was relevant.  Thanks though for once again being so quick to try to set me straight on stuff.  I can always count on you for that whether I need it or not, can't I?


----------



## Kal (Dec 27, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Kal, why do I need to look at this?


 
Dioxin (agent orange) is one of the most deadly carginogens on the planet.  The levels of concern are almost in the part per trillion range, i.e. extremely low dosage can be serious.

Dioxin is formed thru chlorine oxidizers and organic material.  Chlorine bleach is a chlorine oxidizer and casual usage has the potential of impact to humans even tho the household concentration is in the 5% range.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 27, 2009)

We've been putting 1 cup of bleach per 100 gallons of water in the horse's water tank for years to keep down algea, and have'nt lost a horse yet.


----------



## laura1957 (Dec 27, 2009)

JudyH said:


> We've been putting 1 cup of bleach per 100 gallons of water in the horse's water tank for years to keep down algea, and have'nt lost a horse yet.



Bleach is also used in places like poultry plants to clean the knives, scissors, and the production lines to kill the bacteria.  Also a small percentage is in the water used to sanitize the production lines and equipment.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 27, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> ... I will try oven cleaner....
> Jim Ricks


My two cents: before trying oven cleaner, try the soap-infused steel wool pads such as SOS.  Those usually work very well on pyrex and glass--though I'm not sure on the silicone you mentioned.  

I am always hesitant to use oven cleaners because they are so caustic and really make me choke and cough--even the ones that are supposed to be gentle.  Maybe it's just the aeosol factor in my case.  I can't use much of anything that comes in spray form.


----------



## normab (Dec 27, 2009)

I also stopped using PAM but if I recall the dishwasher would get off most of the residue in 2 washings...

After reading about the concerns of bleach residue, I was thinking that based on the logic, you wouldn't want to use Dishwasher detergent either since it's pretty caustic or oven cleaner since it IS lye and super caustic.  Wouldn't you think that if you rinse out the dishes the bleach is rinsed off, just like Cascade or Finish is?  And when you rinse something out 5 times, you rinse off 99.99% of whatever was on it.

Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

normab said:


> I also stopped using PAM but if I recall the dishwasher would get off most of the residue in 2 washings...
> 
> After reading about the concerns of bleach residue, I was thinking that based on the logic, you wouldn't want to use Dishwasher detergent either since it's pretty caustic or oven cleaner since it IS lye and super caustic.  Wouldn't you think that if you rinse out the dishes the bleach is rinsed off, just like Cascade or Finish is?  And when you rinse something out 5 times, you rinse off 99.99% of whatever was on it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth...



fair enough, and you're probably right.  I'm just not a big fan of using chemicals around the house.  Too many products give me headaches, (even something as supposedly benign as Dreft stain removal) , one kid has asthma, the other has highly sensitive skin and has had to have benadryl so much you'd think it was a condiment.   I use all natural, dye free, perfume free, etc, etc, as much as I possibly can.  I don't even own a bottle of bleach.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 27, 2009)

Chlorine has been added to public water systems to kill bacteria for many years - and it is clearly intended for drinking water.  The bacteria that chlorine kills are far more dangerous than a tiny amount of chlorine.  If you are worried about a high level of  chlorine residue on your dishes after soaking, simply wash them in the dishwasher after soaking in bleach.

As others have stated, bleach is usually added to dishwater and rinse water at restaurants.  In my area, our public health department requires it.


----------



## Kal (Dec 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Chlorine has been added to public water systems to kill bacteria for many years - and it is clearly intended for drinking water. The bacteria that chlorine kills are far more dangerous than a tiny amount of chlorine. If you are worried about a high level of chlorine residue on your dishes after soaking, simply wash them in the dishwasher after soaking in bleach.
> 
> As others have stated, bleach is usually added to dishwater and rinse water at restaurants. In my area, our public health department requires it.


 
Chlorine in drinking water vs chlorine bleach?  Chlorine bleach does not contain chlorine, but it does contain sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 27, 2009)

Kal - I'm not sure what you are trying to say.  "Chlorine Bleach" is the common household name for a _sodium hypochlorite_ and water solution, which is also the same chemical that is added to municipal water systems.

From wikipedia:


> A bleach is a chemical that removes colors or whitens, often via oxidation. Common chemical bleaches include household chlorine bleach, a solution of approximately 3–6% *sodium hypochlorite* (NaClO) More info.



From the website for my own home town:


> The City of Modesto Water Division uses *sodium hypochlorite* to disinfect the domestic water supply as specified by water purveyors permit as issued by the California Department of Health Services.  The disinfections process, using a 12.5% sodium hypochlorite solution, has provided drinking water disinfections while maintaining chlorine residual in the distribution system to protect our customers from possible water borne disease, since 1995.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Back to the original question, I use the Mr. Clean magic eraser pads to remove the residue.  I don't like the feel of steel wool and find that these pads work on most things that I used to use steel wool.


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

I bake alot and use a variety of baking dishes, pans, sheets, etc. I get the residue. I use BarKeeper's Friend and a nylon pad to scrub it off.


----------



## geekette (Dec 30, 2009)

"A member of my family" used Pam on non-stick cookie sheets.   what an incredible mess for no good reason!

would same methods described be ok for these?


----------



## Blues (Dec 30, 2009)

Kal said:


> Chlorine in drinking water vs chlorine bleach?  Chlorine bleach does not contain chlorine, but it does contain sodium hypochlorite.



Our 7 house development has its own well system, monitored by the county health department.  When its tests come up positive for coliform bacteria (has happened several times in the past 10 years), they require that we disinfect our water storage tanks with 1 gallon of chlorine *bleach* per 10,000 gallons of water.  Then we use bottled water until the concentration goes down a ways.

The point is, while I'm sure public systems use other chlorine compounds, the standard for disinfecting water is indeed household chlorine bleach.

-Bob


----------



## TUGfan (Dec 30, 2009)

I use Scotch Brite pads to remove sticky residue from pots and pans. 
Takes a little elbow grease but usually works well.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. I will get out those baking pans which I thought were ruined and try some of the ideas on them as well.

NO MORE PAM!!


----------

